# KMG 3HP on 220V psu with VFD ( Variable Speed)



## zitangy (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi 
Does anyone know any KMG resellers?

I wld like to purchase the above said unit ( KMG8 Package) with a few accessories like the tree and extra Aluminium arm. http://www.beaumontmetalworks.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=63MY shipper will collect it from any given address in USA.

It seems that Beaumont Metalworks does not ship out of USA. Tried calling the main line no..one picks up teh line. A reply email may pop up but I am not hopeful .

Any recommendations wld be much appreciated.



Tks and rgds

D


----------



## WillC (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is who I have bought bits off to make up machines. He does kits or complete machines, Kmg style grinders and accessories or special builds. He is an engineer in the uk.
http://downlandengineeringservices.com/
Regards
Will


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2013)

usaknifemaker sells KMG parts but not the grinders and I have no idea if they ship internationally or not.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 11, 2013)

Seems like someone selling grinders/ belt sanders would be a good addition to the KKF vendors team. Lots of DIY talk at the moment  I like it!!!


----------



## zitangy (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Will and Dave,

I have emailed to both establishments. I did a comparison of both machines and I do prefer the KMG design as it seems more sturdy and it is 3HP, not that I need it ..... but for a few dollars more ,its worth it.


USAknife Supplies does sell Burr King Grinders. As they do sell KMG accessories, it is a possibility that they can get the whole equipment.

Will keep you guys posted.

Looks like an opportunity to export KMG GRinders as no one is doing it.

Again, tks and rgds

david


----------



## Twistington (Apr 12, 2013)

The Minigrinder from Downland looks like a nice little machine for the money... don't you have something similar Will?


----------

